# Part of a Rust Hunt haul



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Inside a plaid insulated tub was a small package. well there was a lot of small packages in there, but I have no need for the following item:

Dremel#16436 Scroll saw blade holder. For a Dremel 1671 Scroll saw. Package of two holders ( upper&lower?)

Package has never been opened.

Anyone out even hear of a Dremel Scroll Saw? Let alone…HAVE one? I don't need it, as mine is a Craftsman 13" cast iron base model.

IF anyone wants these, let me know…..


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't have a Drexel scroll saw, but I've seen CL postings with pictures….
That and I stayed in a Holiday Inn Express last night!!! ;^)

Is there a chance that they would work on your saw?
Many machines are made with similar/same parts in the same factory.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Dremel scroll saws are abundant around my area.. at least 10-12 of them for sale on CL right now. Average price is pretty low; $40 or thereabouts with the ocassional oddball stupid high price. I also have one of those quick change kits (#16438) as well, still unopened. It came with, or all things, a Delta 18" scroll saw I bought at a garage sale! I'm hanging on to it just in case I feel the need to pick up a cheap Dremel some day ;-)

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## kyscroller (Mar 20, 2013)

I use my Dremel scroll saw all the time. Mine is a variable speed model. I think its a 1679. I've had to replace a few part though from Sears.


----------



## kyscroller (Mar 20, 2013)

Bandit if you still have them let me know how much you want for them. Thanks


----------

